

BEST project shows 1.5'c warming in last 250 years likely due to human activity - sgt101
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/jul/29/climate-change-sceptics-change-mind?CMP=twt_fd

======
anthonyb
I saw the NYT piece earlier today, and I'm amazed that he even considers
himself a skeptic. Everything in here has already been said by other
scientists already, eg. his analysis apparently consists essentially of
fitting temperature to CO2 levels:

    
    
      "Our result is based simply on the close agreement
       between the shape of the observed temperature rise
       and the known greenhouse gas increase. "
    

About the only reason that this is newsworthy is that he's a notable climate
skeptic, and he's funding comes from Koch, a coal based lobbying organisation.

